# Broken links



## temetvince (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi! I'm new here, been reading a lot on the forums, and I really dig this place. I figured I might as well make my first post one that contributes a little. ?

Clicking on any of the links (like beginners forum) available through a google search leads to a page saying to contact the admin.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/forum.saxontheweb.net/forum.php?amp=1


----------



## temetvince (Apr 2, 2019)

Hmm... So I tried it today on my Win10 desktop using Chrome and the links work, but as soon as I switch to Chrome or Safari on my iPhone 7 it doesn't work.

You can simulate this in Chrome by going into developer tools (ctrl + shift + i) and then bringing up the device toolbar (ctrl + shift + m). This will let you simulate a mobile device.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

temetvince said:


> Hi! I'm new here, been reading a lot on the forums, and I really dig this place. I figured I might as well make my first post one that contributes a little. ?
> 
> Clicking on any of the links (like beginners forum) available through a google search leads to a page saying to contact the admin.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/forum.saxontheweb.net/forum.php?amp=1


Welcome to the forum!

Can you try requesting the desktop site and see if that's still an issue?
Are you able to access this section here? https://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?277-For-New-SOTW-Members

Ed


----------



## temetvince (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi Ed, thanks for the welcome and for investigating.

The link you posted works for me on mobile. In addition, if I request to view the desktop site in chrome on iPhone, the URL’s that I had problems with before work. It’s only the mobile site that seems to have url issues with the google search.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks we'll get this report and looked into.


----------



## temetvince (Apr 2, 2019)

VSadmin said:


> Thanks we'll get this report and looked into.


Awesome, thank you!


----------

